# sacrificing your health for ridding



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

If riding causes such issues have you thought of maybe trying out driving? You can still feed your horse addiction but your legs may be more comfortable.


----------



## Stillstandin (Nov 10, 2009)

As much as you love riding, which I understand completely, continuing to ride is something best discussed with your doctors. From what you have said it has caused issues with your ability to work...what kind of pressure does that put on your family? Is riding going to cause long term implications? I don't want to come across as harsh but think beyond yourself and right now. Yes I am lucky in that riding is actually physical therapy that helps keep my legs strong. But there may be a day when I have to accept that I can't compete or ride. I can deal with that.


----------

